# Anyone Ever Tried This? Crazy



## BornGreen1987 (Aug 3, 2008)

So this is probably not possible for most growers, myself included as pot sizes are just too small oftentimes. But if you could do this outside or in a massive pot:

My idea is:
1. Choose a mother plant.
2. Take a clone cutting from a lower branch.
3. Apply rooting powder/gel to the *severed end at the end of the branch still attached to the mother. 
*4. Plant this end of the branch like any clone in the grow medium. 
5. Observe.

I'm not completely sure what this would do but create little rounded buttress like branches that would extend the root system and possible grow a whole other plant. If it did sprout roots, you could eventually sever the branch at the node attached to the mother and you would have a clone that's already rooted!

Somebody help me here.


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

what? put clone shit on actual mother plant and think it will do anything?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

This sounds very familiar. I think I've read about this somewhere before.

I'll do a search and get back to you.


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

roots wont grow in the light


----------



## BornGreen1987 (Aug 3, 2008)

bonz said:


> roots wont grow in the light


But theoretically the tip would be underground and out of the light. The plant would sort of operate in reverse though...


----------



## overfiend (Aug 3, 2008)

it could root and i'd like to see the outcome of this as i've wondered the same thing if you bury the bottom branches under soil they will root i've tried it. now how about 1 plant and 2 pots bend the top of the plant to a second pot and bury some of the stem it will root same kind of idea but would it benefiet from doing this when you now would have 2 plants


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

youve lost me then. are you going to take a clone and on the mother were the clone came from put gel on the stump and somehow stick the mothers stump in the dirt? how


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

or are you doing this to the actual cutting ( clone)


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

This was stolen from SivaRyan on hg420

here's the link
Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - Clone Via Air-layering

and here's the post:





*Clone Via Air-layering* 
Air-layering is a cloning method that roots the cutting fully before its ever cut from the mother, allowing massive clones to be taken without any down time- they vegetate and root simultaniously. within 2 weeks you can take a cut thats a fully rooted, thick stalked, lushly vegetated, almost 12in. tall plant, stick it in dirt and grow it. 
Air layering is not a new tech, it is used often to reproduce trees, shrubs, and other plants for landscaping and agriculture. But ive never known anybody to use it on ganga(i am sure many people have), partially because of the labor involved and partly because of the lack of connection with the rest of the ag world outside of ganga that most of us have.
I have been experiencing wonderfull results in my testing of this tech, every air-layer i?ve done has taken in a week- no losses yet.
So i will outline the pros and cons of this technique and give a detailed description of how you can try this for yourselves.
I?ll try to get together a day-by-day pictoral guide if enough interest develops in the information.
From here on i?ll abrieveate "air-layering" simply as "AL", for ease.
Hope somebody can use this!

Dissadvantages(lets get the unpleasantries out of the way):
the biggest dissadvantage to AL is that you could take 10 clones in the time it takes to do 1 AL, and it takes a semi-carefull hand for alot of the work, it?s not cut-and-plug simplicity.
Also, the size of mother plants and their branches must be larger than in a normal cloning system. longer vegetation is needed between time when cutting are reaped from the mother, to produce big thick branches. it also takes a bit to get the mother to where it can produce many cuts at once. you trade an endless supply of little cuttings for a few nice plants.
so, AL is far from a good idea for commercial opperators, and maybe not for the clumsy or care-lacking either. 
I?m sure you will think of others.

Advantages:
for a small grower who is limited in space, and wants just a few top-health plants for there head this allows for AMAZING clones to be taken and despite the work it will save time on your cycle.
here in the states we have plant limits on Medical permits- someplaces, like Cali, go by county regulation but most go by state regs. many people can only have 7-12 plants legally to give them there medicine...you see where i?m going, right?
untill you cut the clone from the mother its still only one plant, say you have 1 mother; 3 early flower; 3 late flower; normaly you can?t have more on your permit(and timing small harvests is a BITCH), well now you can have 6 more fully rooted plants on your mother just waiting for the first to harvest. great loophole if you ask me.
so combine the time saved on your cycle with the ability to have all your cuttings ready to plant when you harvest without risking breaking the law... and you have alot more smoke, more regularly, worry free.
furthermore, after the ALs have been set-up, they are very low maintanance and you don?t need to worry about them much- they grow vigerously.

So heres how its done:
materials you need= multi perpose clear plastic sheeting(a huge roll can be bought at a wal-mart or hardware type store for about $6), scissors, cloning gel(i use Olivias that ive doctored with a little rootone, my one exception to pure organic), twist ties, scotch tape, a small paint brush(a stick/popsicle stick works fine), some Rapid-Rooter plugs(there are many other ways but ive found this the easiest), a syringe(optional), and (oh, yeah!) a healthy female ganga plant!
Directions=
1. prep. cut a number of pieces of the plastic sheeting to about 3in. by 4in.
poke small holes it the plastic for air exchange, i use an exacto and place 
holes in a 1/4in grid pattern.
Take rapid rooter plugs equal to number of ALs wanted, and, placing the scissors though the top hole of the plug to the bottom of the plug, cut the plug so that there is a open slit up the side.
2. select your greenery. find strong branches that can support weight and 
are in good health with plenty of nodes and leaves. i recomend trying smaller(5-6in.) cuts the first time till you get used to the feel.
3. prep the greenery. find a node grouping that is close to the main stalk of the plant, but obviuosly not the closest(if you want the branch to veg again)
and remove the leaves from that section of the branch. you shouldnt remove material from a section larger than the length of 1 of your plugs.
take your fingernail and GENTLY scrape away the thin outer layer of this section of branch, so that you expose the thin layer of slimey green just under the surface. again, don?t expose more than can be covered by your plug. NOTE: for ALs larger than 6in. i use 2 plugs and expose twice as much stem/nodes accordingly. this gives the large ones the root mass they need to transfer w/o complications.
4. using your paint brush or stick coat the exposed plant area with your cloning gel generously. don?t leave any area that you?ve scraped open for contamination, this isn?t common but better safe that sorry.
5. wet your plug completely and, opening it by the slit, wrap it around the exposed branch.
6. wrap a plastic square around the plug so its touching the plug all around, and covers back over itself a lttle(1/2in or so). take two twisties and secure the plastic around the plug at both ends, so the whole thing looks like big tootsie roll suspended on a stick.
take a small piece of tape and place it so that it holds down the plastic where it folds over itself(this prevents too much moisture from being lost at the seam).
7. every 3-4 days you may need to add a little water to your AL (if you poked too many/big holes it your plastic, or have a hot or very dry room-done right no watering is needed for at least week 1)
this is done easily by sticking a blunt-tipped syringe carefully into the ALs plug and squeezing out a little water.
8.this is the good part.
After about 2 weeks(depends on strain) your little AL should be nearly rootbound in it?s little pouch. cut it from the mother just below the pouch and cover the open wound(on the AL) with your cloning gel.
unwrap it, stick it in the dirt, and wait a few days before fertilizing.
thats it. it may look shocked the first couple days after transplant(may need to be in indirect light for this spell, depends on your lights), but by day 3 it should be happy and then.....BOOM......no more turn around, just pure uninhibited growth.

If you follow all these directions I am certain that even a cloning newbe can end the 2 weeks with a(or many) beautiful, lush 6in. tall, 7 tier, branching plants.
you just cant take a clone that big without losing time(and alot of clones), none of my freinds with pricey top-end cloning gear can. not that fast. just think about how friggin long it takes to get a seedling that big.
there is no other way to get these results. the new rootmass is fed directly by the mother-soil and the branch never stops vegging in full direct light. it?s rooting/vegging/feeding/photosynthesizing all the time. no break in continuity.....hmmmm..... that reminds me- NOTE: when selecting your branch keep in mind it may be much larger by the time you cut it off!!

well, i think that covers it. please ask questions. I hope there are people out there, particularily Med growers, who can benifit from this incredible technique.

Maholo, Sivaryan


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

well sound interesting but he did say at the beginning he`s never tried it. has anyone tried? dosn`t sound imposible though.
born green is this what your talking about or close to it. 
go for it i`ll watch this one


----------



## BornGreen1987 (Aug 3, 2008)

Now THAT should be a sticky. New Generation Cloning at its best. Thanks ZeroTransFat, i don't know how you found this, but i'm glad you did. I have no idea what +rep is but you got em. Bonz, please refer above.


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

i agree good info if it works for pot. he said he had never tried this so it sounds like another brainstorm, but i could see it working. like i said go for it, i`ll follow it and mabee try on some soon


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

bonz said:


> roots wont grow in the light



yes they will.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks BG87. I started a new thread with air layering in the title. Hopefully someone who's tried this will post their experience with it. I'd give it a try but I'm just not set up for this right now.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/95996-air-layering-vs-cloning-any.html


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

i think they know what i was refering to. i thought he was going to cut a bach off and put gell on it and expect the roots to grow from the branch on the mother. misunderstanding.
nice stumps there though. is the green roots from being in the light. i notice that on the cups i used to use for my little ones that were clear and throots facing the light were green


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Aug 3, 2008)

bonz said:


> roots wont grow in the light





fdd2blk said:


> yes they will.  View attachment 163482 View attachment 163486


oh snap! you just been served


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

bonz said:


> i think they know what i was refering to. i thought he was going to cut a bach off and put gell on it and expect the roots to grow from the branch on the mother. misunderstanding.
> nice stumps there though. is the green roots from being in the light. i notice that on the cups i used to use for my little ones that were clear and throots facing the light were green


they turn green and get hard then shoot out feeder roots. a lot of the clones i get from the club come in clear blue beer cups. they do this so you CAN see the roots. i don't think it's as critical as some say.


----------



## bonz (Aug 3, 2008)

i just feel it mat stress the girls a bit with them fighting to get to the soi;l were they want to be?
do you think the green is just age then


----------



## Dabu (Aug 3, 2008)

I would think this could be sort of a form of LST... tying the branch down until it's underground and starts forming roots... then snip snip and you could make clones again and again...


----------



## hybrid (Aug 3, 2008)

Im familiar with this technique from some rose or other type of plant cloning or "cuttings"

What I dont get is why you would do it when its proven to be as effective as just lopping off the intended clone and doing your thing?

Its a lot more work and it looks like its only due to the supposed non loss of clones.

I would bet that the extra work is not worth the trouble. This technique came about from plants that will not let you chop off branches to make babies.

I do see the original intent of the original poster. The idea is that if you made roots come out of side branching you could propagate a "vine" of MJ across your back yard making one giant plant. 

Traditional vines like boston ivy do this very same thing. I dont know why youd do that versus just doing a crop like FDD does though.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Aug 3, 2008)

oh it works alright. its just too much trouble. thats why people dont do it on a regular basis


----------



## newbudz420 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is what i know from the third grade lol. If you put a ball of mud around a tree branch and snap it off a few weeks later it will have started to throw roots. Then you can take that and plant it. So i think this method would work for MJ. But instead of a ball of mud i would take a one inch rockwool cube, cut in half, half way threw. then put it around where you want the roots. But support it somehow cause it will be kinda heavy for a small branch


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds like someone should try....


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Dec 4, 2008)

How about putting some soil in one of those plastic ball things you put in the washing machine then putting the end of the branch in there. Once its got it's own roots lop it off and plant it, you'd have to support the soil somehow though because the plant would snap. Probably a rubbish thought but im just bouncing ideas of you guys.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2008)

some wet sandy stuff in pantyhose... keeps it breathing.


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 4, 2008)

interesting.. I wonder if you can chain it.. like .. 
(MainStem) -- branch -- scrapped-off part with soil covering -- branch 
.. once roots start forming in center, drop that section into a larger pot of soil but keep it all connected, wait for the end of the branch to grow longer then do it again to have..
(MainStem) -- branch -- roots(Mother) -- roots(CloneA) --branch(A) -- scrapped-off part with soil covering -- branch(A) .. ad infinitum! 
hahaha


----------



## Kief Chief (Dec 6, 2008)

any pics of tis process anyone?


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 6, 2008)

I've seen something similar happen naturally when rabbits chewed through some outdoor stalks early in the summer, not quite severing them.. The grower just left them be and he ended up with roots coming from some cracked side branches laying on the ground.. They grew up LST style, but had multiple sets of roots.. It was almost like how strawberries clone themselves with crawler branches..


----------



## primalworks (Dec 6, 2008)

what if the severed end was not planted, but a rockwool cube was placed on the end of it? would it start to root that way? would weight be too much of an issue?


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 6, 2008)

primalworks said:


> what if the severed end was not planted, but a rockwool cube was placed on the end of it? would it start to root that way? would weight be too much of an issue?


dude, that's a great idea. and i think it would work. in my opinion.. just by the logic of it all..


----------



## natmoon (Dec 7, 2008)

I would say to be cautious of this method as if you cut into your mother plant ad start opening wounds and adding the potential for rot and mould you stand a risk of the whole mother plant dieing.
I am not saying it doesn't work because it does,just be careful if you try it as there is no better way to cause a plant infection than air layering.

If you chuck every cutting straight into a bowl of water you will find that over 90% of your clones live anyway.
The main reason that clones die is from either rot or the fact that some clones when they are cut end up with a small air bubble in the stem.
Dropping all of your clones straight into water helps to stop this problem.


----------



## primalworks (Dec 7, 2008)

natmoon, how long do you leave your cuttings in just water? until they root?


----------



## natmoon (Dec 7, 2008)

primalworks said:


> natmoon, how long do you leave your cuttings in just water? until they root?


No.
You put them in a bucket of water as you are cutting them off and leave them in it just whilst you work with them i.e. whilst you are dipping and planting them


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 7, 2008)

With cloning gel I usually snip, gob, slice, gob, plant.. But I've had fine success doing everything absolutely ghetto style too, so I don't know how much difference it makes..


----------



## primalworks (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks natmoon, I'll try that!


----------



## The Martian (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi All.
I'm sure the guy was talking about something different than air layering, which by the way is usually only used on plants that experience problems taking cuts the usuall way.
Air layering does work fine, BUT it is usually only used on the more woody part of the plant, (one has to strip PART of the "bark" away and then wrap some kind of moisture retentive material around to stimulate rooting at that point, due to the lesser amount of moisture the plant can now draw).
I've only ever done it on Ficus (and a good while ago too). but I don't see how it wouldn't work on weed, but the plant would need to be a mature mother, I'm sure taking multiple small cuttings is a more efficient way.
BUT I'm sure the guy meant planting the cut end of the branch to get more roots on the end of the branch to help uptake, IE more roots.
This couldn't work though, could it???? surely the sap/moisture will only travel one way in the plant/branch, and that is UP to the leaves that are transpiring away the moisture???

Nice to see poeple are thinking about things for a change though.

Toodle Ooo


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 8, 2008)

Like I said, I've seen plants toppled in the bush that had grown extra root sets.. Branches that were damaged, and laying on the ground grew roots, and other side branches grew vigorously towards the sky while the main stalk arched across the ground.. Rabbits accomplished that..


----------



## jgreenbeast (Dec 8, 2008)

Nature will always find a way to evolve. I find this interesting, and wonder if i could do it on an auto flowering strain??? autos cant b cloned ( @least not in my experience or research)

Never the less good info.


----------



## born2killspam (Dec 8, 2008)

There was one guy not long ago who had some credible info on an auto cloning attempt.. I gave him rep, but I can't remember who it was.. Apparently though he was able to stretch a few weeks out of clones via topping, and was trying to get a perpetual method going..


----------



## dannyking (Dec 8, 2008)

This is quite cool. If sombody had the time they could make a huge creeper of sorts covering the whole garden, be it indoors or out, could revolutionise the scrog method perhaps..


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 8, 2008)

i cant find where but somewhere in the grow faq i read that marijuana is an adventitious plant . 
*Adventitious roots* arise out-of-sequence from the more usual root formation of branches of a primary root, and instead originate from the stem, branches, leaves, or old woody roots. They commonly occur in monocots and pteridophytes, but also in many dicots, such as clover (_Trifolium_), ivy (_Hedera_), strawberry (_Fragaria_) and willow (_Salix_). Most aerial roots and stilt roots are adventitious. In some conifers adventitious roots can form the largest part of the root system.

http://books.google.com/books?id=_aK7dTNS1qkC&pg=PA27&lpg=PA27&dq=adventitious+marijuana&source=web&ots=A_DjJx9bC3&sig=VofOBru8xa9mXK4YJ7_nspI3Dxc&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 8, 2008)

and if you had a plant and started tying it down in the ground to make it root and spread would it legally count as one plant if it was all attatched?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 8, 2008)

and if you did get a branch to root then cut it wouldnt it look kind of funny>upside down?right


----------



## leroy2478 (Dec 9, 2008)

ive done this out side also,in wet season when its really humid,ive had all lower branches sprout roots in the air out side,with no medium or gel.simply cut them and put in ground,off they went.they were the biggest clones i ever done.lolbout 1 meter clones.


ZeroTransFat said:


> This was stolen from SivaRyan on hg420
> 
> here's the link
> Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - Clone Via Air-layering
> ...


----------



## dannyking (Dec 13, 2008)

i would love to see some pic of this.


----------



## Azjun Perzwayzion (Dec 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes they will.  View attachment 163482 View attachment 163486



damn I gotta try this!!!


----------



## Rhyspect (Jul 8, 2011)

this is some cool stuff.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 8, 2011)

If you take a step back from the books, and look at plant survival, you'll see..
Take a look at Mint plants for example. After they are a good size, they'll spit out "false branches" that dig into the ground instead of fighting for the canopy.
They will look like weak branches, with little baby leaves, but if you watch them grow, the aboveground leaves will become plant matter, and whatever nodes are Humid enough, Dark enough, and Warm enough, will become root mass, that digs into the ground, and eventually spits out a seperate plant.
This is how they spread through the dirt like a weed, even if they didn't lay seed.
So yes it's possible, but I don't know the results.
As far as "adding extra roots to the plant" It doesn't need it, she'll be able to take care of herself just fine.


----------



## Propagate (Jul 19, 2011)

This is nothing new, actually way older than you guys think. Propagating plants has been around for thousands of years. The method you are all refering to is called layering. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layering . There are lots of kinds of layering techniques. Keep on growin


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 20, 2011)

I couldn't figure out what was goin on.....air cloning and tieing branches down to the dirt are 2 different things

Old thread.

Needs mo info to actually help.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jul 20, 2011)

what the OP (BornGreen1987) is talking about is Multiple Rooting Sites (MRS for short)
the Google found this thread for me, it has pictures and a better description.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/359866-conjoined-air-root-cloning-multiple.html
it is the act of cutting the tip off a branch (discard or clone tip) and then bend the MOTHERS BRANCH and stick the tip in the ground for more then one rooting sites.

im off to CC to find GrowWizzard.. i remember his technique of laying plants sideways when transplanted from Container to Field, hence creating a massive bush with a huge horizontal buried stem with roots coming out the length of it.

hope this clears things up.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jul 20, 2011)

How to MRS a plant
OK guys just in case you are new or have absolutely no clue what im talking about im gonna toss this one out there for the people in the cheap seats...

you keep hearing me and JumboSwisher talking about MRSing a plant and how it increases yield.. here is the basics...the only catch is you have to know how to clone a little (don't really have to be good at it really) and you have to have the guts to cut up your plant (not really cut it up but you will get the gist shortly)

MRS stands for Multiple Rooting Sites

you will be basically creating a entirely stand alone rooting structure and feeding system for your plant which will supplement the plant in such a way as to allow it to constantly run with its nutrient uptake going full throttle 24/7 (this will also help with the metabolizing of micro nutes and allow more of them to enter the system also just by design)

all you have to do is break out your rooting hormone and your scissors and pick a bottom branch that is nice and fat and low hanging ... something that would normally make a killer clone

now we are going to sacrifice this future monster clone for the sake of the plant..

you take this branch and instead of clipping a few nodes back and then using it to clone ...you cut off the end of it creating the same 45 degree angle you would normally make on a clone and scar it the same as a clone also... just like its the end of a clone getting ready to put it in your clone box or growing medium

you will now have a branch with a clone end sticking out where the bud site would normally be...
now the same as cloning you need to wet it and dip it in rooting hormone ( powder .. gel ... whatever)
and you will want to take this butchered branch and put it at least a inch into the soil below the plant bending it down into the dirt and making sure it wont pop back out again

what you have just done was make a alternate rooting site for the plant and as soon as it takes hold in about a week or 10 days you will see a sudden burst of vigor out of your plant and you will want to cut your nutes back to half strength

this is the only drawback and one of the major money savers for the high priced nutrient buying crowd out there...

with twice the rooting zone now occupying the pot it is utilizing more of the soil mass and also pulling out locked out nutrients the original root structure couldn't hope of getting so it will fill the plants gas tanks up pretty quickly and will also utilize the new incoming nutrients on a much more efficient scale which makes for less nutes left in the soil ... less nutes needed to maintain the plant at peek... and a plant that is getting just as much as it can handle on a full time basis increasing yield to huge potential...

all i can say is try it ... buy all means prove me wrong if you can... i have been using this technique for about 2 years now since i thought it up in a stoned stupor one night while taking clones and it has not failed me yet 

Peace ... Out !! 

-----This was typed by AMiNORML, and posted in the ghetto growers group---


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 20, 2011)

Ahh now there is useful info......thanks CD

This is what the thread was about but there was to much on the air cloning.

I have read a small bit on this CD but as i am not an OD grower(i do have one in a pot though)never really felt the need to investigate to far.But as time passes the more i like to know whether i need it or not.Now see how much of an advantage this can be.

Air cloning is simple.

Thanks for posting this bro.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jul 20, 2011)

SHAZZAM!
found GrowWizzard
http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1698133&page=1
just as amazing as i remember.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Jul 20, 2011)

I will be following that thread CD......very cooow chit.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2011)

In Alaska, a patient is restricted to 6 plants total, and only 3 can be  flowering. This makes it difficult. I have been using this method for  several years now and take much larger clones than in the video shares.  This cuts down on much time spent vegging a plant for scrog. I "train"  on the mother as well... Guess its no secret.  

Yes risk of infection to the mother plant is probable however, like all methods you gain success through experience. 

*"now we are going to sacrifice this future monster clone for the sake of the plant.."

This can be avoided by making the rooting area larger, and halving  it. This creates a usable clone, and branch left with roots; then you  simply plant the rooted stem. I have made a mini DWC's with butter tubs  and foil tape, for the stems, they recover more quickly and have less  chance of infection.
 This works well, when little is able to be done about compromised medium. (before access to predatory nematodes) I would use this to switch a plants uptake from soil to hydroponic without shock or loss.  "some parts of the world, its easier to NOT start over" 
*


----------

